# Skin problems - Allergy? Help needed please



## Oscar Gleeson (Dec 27, 2015)

Oscar is 9 years old and the last of 3. For the last 18 months he has been suffering with skin problems. Intense itching, licking, hot spots, hives, bald spot and ear infections. I am convinced it I'd a food allergy. Originally it was just summertime and I thought it may be the hogweed. But now it is always and his skin is so sensitive just touching him starts him itching. We had him on Skinner field and trial until we lost our eldest in February 2013. We started using bakers or wagg as we didn't need a 15kg bag with just 1 dog. He has been spoilt since losing Tia and has too many tit bits. We have now put him back on Skinners and removed everything except dentastix. We started using advocate 18 months ago too. He is having antihistamines daily to help but he is so sad it must be driving him crazy. Has anyone had similar problems or has any advice to help my poor boy.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I think one of our Brit pack members might need to translate....two peoples separated by a common language and all....

1) Have him tested for allergies by his vet. so you know what he's reacting to and then can avoid those foods.

2) Cut out the 'tit bits', assuming that's that's human food?..much of what we eat isn't good for them.


----------



## Oscar Gleeson (Dec 27, 2015)

Oscar said:


> Oscar is 9 years old and the last of 3. For the last 18 months he has been suffering with skin problems. Intense itching, licking, hot spots, hives, bald spot and ear infections. I am convinced it I'd a food allergy. Originally it was just summertime and I thought it may be the hogweed. But now it is always and his skin is so sensitive just touching him starts him itching. We had him on Skinner field and trial until we lost our eldest in February 2013. We started using bakers or wagg as we didn't need a 15kg bag with just 1 dog. He has been spoilt since losing Tia and has too many tit bits. We have now put him back on Skinners and removed everything except dentastix. We started using advocate 18 months ago too. He is having antihistamines daily to help but he is so sad it must be driving him crazy. Has anyone had similar problems or has any advice to help my poor boy.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I would put him on a natural, raw diet and spot treating with advocate.

That should help.

You can also try quercetin as a natural antihistamine. This can be used preventatively and regularly.


----------

